# Calling all oHHIoans!!



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been looking for a thread or website dedicated to Ohioans who vacation or timeshare in HHI, and have found none.  I find this surprising, so I thought I'd start a thread dedicated to fellow Ohioans who love Hilton Head.  Tell us about yourself, where you live, where you stay on HHI, even your alma mater.

We live outside Cincinnati, almost halfway to Dayton.  OSU grad (hubby went to Univ at Buffalo and Niagara U).  Two kids,  (almost) 9 and 3.  

We are in the process of finalizing our first timeshare purchase, Marriott Grande Ocean.  I would love to hear about where you stay on HHI and what you like about it, as we are interested in looking for options of places to rent when we want to stay longer than a week.  

Go Bucks!  Can't wait for college football season to get underway!


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2009)

*ok, so am I the only Ohioan on TUGs who goes to HHI?*


----------



## Patri (Aug 27, 2009)

No offense, but why do they have to be from Ohio? Plenty of other folks have been to HHI and could happily give you info. They may even love the Bucks.


----------



## geekette (Aug 27, 2009)

your request is sufficiently narrow to expect few responders.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 27, 2009)

geekette said:


> your request is sufficiently narrow to expect few responders.



geekette.  The largest group of visitor's to HHI is from Ohio.  Perhaps I should expect few responders because MOST people who travel to HHI aren't on Tug?   I suppose that could be the case.


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 27, 2009)

OK. We are former Buckeyes who love HHI. We've only been there twice, though.

Have you found this restaurant?  Mangiamo!





Read more: http://south-carolina-travel.suite101.com/article.cfm/pizza_on_hilton_head_island#ixzz0PRcgL2Xu


----------



## PClapham (Aug 28, 2009)

Several years ago when we were on HHI we counted up to 1/3 of the cars there were from Ohio.
Anita


----------



## geekette (Aug 28, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> geekette.  The largest group of visitor's to HHI is from Ohio.  Perhaps I should expect few responders because MOST people who travel to HHI aren't on Tug?   I suppose that could be the case.



not arguing, just wondering where that stat came from?

prob'ly tug membership is not heavily skewed towards Ohioans.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 28, 2009)

geekette said:


> not arguing, just wondering where that stat came from?
> 
> prob'ly tug membership is not heavily skewed towards Ohioans.



When HHI was trying to sell itself as a destination, they focused on certain areas. The one that seemed to work best for them was Ohio, which in turn made them focus there even more. I recently took my first trip to HHI and noticed that a ton of license plates were from Ohio before I even heard about their sales focus from many years ago. A gentleman staying at Shipyard while we were there explained to me that almost half of the first timeshare purchasers were from Ohio. Since then, after countless resales, I'm sure the numbers aren't as outrageous.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 28, 2009)

geekette said:


> not arguing, just wondering where that stat came from?
> 
> prob'ly tug membership is not heavily skewed towards Ohioans.




I'm here from Ohio, just not a big HHI fan.


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 28, 2009)

*well...*

My purpose for starting the thread was to have a place where people from Ohio (because as one person mentioned, there are a LARGE percentage of Ohioans at HHI), can gather, talk about where they are from, when they go down, etc.  I have atleast 10 friends just from casual conversation in my general neighborhood that go to HHI every summer.   I thought it might be kind of like a "neighborhood hangout" on tugs, kind of like how you find a buffalo NY bar down in Florida and everyone from Buffalo knows to go there to meet other transplanted buffalonians.  

Perhaps I should just take my ball and go home...


----------



## Patri (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh Laura, I'd play but I'm not invited.   And I've never been to HHI. 
But stick around for any other timeshare conversations.


----------



## geekette (Aug 28, 2009)

No, don't get discouraged, it just struck me as "Good Luck With That" and I've learned some things!

So, good thread, hope some best buddies to be show up shortly!


----------



## jme (Aug 28, 2009)

It's a miracle that Ohio has not been completely taken over, or homes ransacked and looted, in June and July, because there is absolutely NO ONE HOME IN OHIO during those times.....

they're all at Hilton Head.   and you think I'm kidding.   

Met one of my best friends (& his family) at HHI a few years ago, and guess where he's from?

We met as a result of TUG, and the rest is history....met up again this year at HH with them......great family.

jme


----------



## deh333 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup.  I heard of the marketing plan too.  It worked, as a lot of us Buckeyes go to HHI on vacation.  I, however, am not a fan (of either the Bucks or of HHI)


----------



## deejay (Aug 28, 2009)

*JoePa Knows Football*



laurac260 said:


> Go Bucks!  Can't wait for college football season to get underway!



Actually, never really cared for HHI. But, I'm not from Ohio.

Penn State Forever!


----------



## randster2 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am from Ohio, went to Ohio State, and love Hilton Head.  So is my sister, parents, kids, friends from work, cousins, and the list goes on.  Buckeyes that love HH are all over Ohio!


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 30, 2009)

We live in Stow, Ohio -- near Akron.  We love Hilton Head but haven't been for a couple of years.  It's a difficult trade for us -- but we look all the time.  We need to adhere to the school calendar -- which limits our options.  But, I would grab it in a heart beat if I could.  We find that Hilton Head is the one vacation that we truly find relaxing.  We do nothing but swim, bike ride, and eat.  

My husband and I both are Kent State grads. 

Debi


----------



## mikey0531 (Aug 30, 2009)

Jestjoan said:


> OK. We are former Buckeyes who love HHI. We've only been there twice, though.
> 
> Have you found this restaurant?  Mangiamo!
> 
> ...


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 30, 2009)

mikey0531 said:


> Jestjoan said:
> 
> 
> > OK. We are former Buckeyes who love HHI. We've only been there twice, though.
> ...


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 30, 2009)

*special HHI only platinum weekend*

Wondering why OSU vs UM weekend is not platinum on HHI yet???


----------



## Former Cruiser (Aug 31, 2009)

We're from the Akron OH area.  Had our TS for less than a year.  Until we purchased we've always cruised.  Only 6 years in OH.  From MI  GO BLUE!


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 31, 2009)

Pansies are maize and blue. ;-)


Script Ohio 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPNnIFH6_RU


----------



## Former Cruiser (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll bet you didn't know that the Michigan Marching Band was the first to do Script Ohio.  OSU trade marked it afterward. It's well documented.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 2, 2009)

Former Cruiser said:


> I'll bet you didn't know that the Michigan Marching Band was the first to do Script Ohio.  OSU trade marked it afterward. It's well documented.



I remember watching a documentary about the OSU UM rivalry where that was mentioned.  That was when I also saw for the first time exactly what Woody did.  I knew he "punched someone".  I never knew that it was an opposing player DURING the game!  Then we go and name a street after him!


----------



## Former Cruiser (Sep 2, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> I remember watching a documentary about the OSU UM rivalry where that was mentioned.  That was when I also saw for the first time exactly what Woody did.  I knew he "punched someone".  I never knew that it was an opposing player DURING the game!  Then we go and name a street after him!



I'm afraid to comment or add anything as this thread could turn into a OSU vs UM site instead of the original purpose.:ignore:


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 9, 2009)

*from Five Michigan Myths (Google)*

Roger Weber

1.	Michigan invented Script Ohio.
One of the most perpetrated myths by Michigan fans, this one just doesn’t stack up. The Michigan Daily in 1932 printed a story about the Michigan band performing a formation at halftime of the Wolverines’ game against the Buckeyes, a script spelling of Ohio. In 1932, Ohio State had asked each road opponent to perform a tribute to the Buckeyes at halftime. The U of M band spelled out Ohio in a slanted cursive spelling, which has a resemblance to the current Script Ohio. In 1936, Ohio State first performed the official "Script Ohio". It resembled the Michigan band's formation, but the OSU band performed it with one major difference - they marched it out, performing what the computer spits back as impossible, the difficult crossovers in the letters during 444 beats to Le Regiment. It isn’t the formation that makes the Script impressive. Any scramble band can do that. So Michigan’s for

mation – a nice gesture, but not Script Ohio.


----------



## laurac260 (Sep 10, 2009)

Jestjoan said:


> Roger Weber
> 
> 1.	Michigan invented Script Ohio.
> One of the most perpetrated myths by Michigan fans, this one just doesn’t stack up. The Michigan Daily in 1932 printed a story about the Michigan band performing a formation at halftime of the Wolverines’ game against the Buckeyes, a script spelling of Ohio. In 1932, Ohio State had asked each road opponent to perform a tribute to the Buckeyes at halftime. The U of M band spelled out Ohio in a slanted cursive spelling, which has a resemblance to the current Script Ohio. In 1936, Ohio State first performed the official "Script Ohio". It resembled the Michigan band's formation, but the OSU band performed it with one major difference - they marched it out, performing what the computer spits back as impossible, the difficult crossovers in the letters during 444 beats to Le Regiment. It isn’t the formation that makes the Script impressive. Any scramble band can do that. So Michigan’s for
> ...



Jest...hmmmm...I smell a conspiracy theory!  I will go with this one though!  Being from Dayton OH, we are no strangers to someone trying to steal our thunder and take credit for something that isn't their's.  Every time I see an NC plate that says "First in Flight" I do bristle a bit.  :annoyed:


----------



## Former Cruiser (Sep 13, 2009)

Former Cruiser said:


> The Michigan Marching Band was the first to do Script Ohio.



http://library.osu.edu/sites/archives/OSUvsMichigan/scriptohio.htm

"So which marching band performed a script Ohio first?  Michigan
Which marching band created Script Ohio? Ohio State"


----------

